# what type of gun do u like to kill coyotes with?



## monkeyboy53

i think a .243 is the best gun to hunt coyotes with wht do u like to hunt them with


----------



## youngdon

I too have a .243 and really like the performance it gives especially with my handloads but I like my Ruger#1 in .204 also.


----------



## catcapper

I use my AR-15 M4 most of the year. When I have a contract job and I'm getting paid by "per animal" I use a Ruger .243 running 55gr bullets down the tube.


----------



## bar-d

Depending on my mood and setup, any one of a 1/2 dozen calibers in several different rifles. I shoot lots of coyotes when I am deer hunting also. It really doesn't make me any difference as long as it goes boom and brings forth the coyote's doom.


----------



## rut16

I am new to coyotey hunting what is the best load to use ?


----------



## JTKillough

I love my 22-250, the best load is the one that puts three shots in a quarter (or smaller) at 100 yards.


----------



## ebbs

rut16 said:


> I am new to coyotey hunting what is the best load to use ?


IMO Anything 50-55 grain in a Hornady V-Max. Chris Miller says it best when he describes what the 50 does to a yote.

"Makes it sound like a bag of marbles when you sling them over your shoulder."


----------



## gonefishn

Remington R-15


----------



## treedog

T\c encore or 3 1\2 11-87, estate bb, dead coyote choke tube, it will flat ware them out.
John


----------



## bar-d

rut16 said:


> I am new to coyotey hunting what is the best load to use ?


I agree with ebbs and Chris. For a .223, 50 to 55 gr. loads will give you the best combination of velocity, flat trajectory and energy IMO.


----------



## GritGuy

Used to be my 22-250 could not be beat, but since I acquired a Ruger 204 in a raffle winning, my 250 is sitting in the safe
Doubt I'll ever use it agian, I like this 204 so well, however I have several varmint guns I use when I feel the need or others need a rifle that go with me.


----------



## ebbs

bar-d said:


> I agree with ebbs and Chris. For a .223, 50 to 55 gr. loads will give you the best combination of velocity, flat trajectory and energy IMO.


Don't forget about accuracy! Shot a sub MOA group second time out zeroing my R15 with the HSM remanufactured in 50 grain V-Max. Not to mention what it does to a prairie dog.


----------



## catcapper

Hey---Welcome to PT rut16


----------



## youngdon

Yes welcome rut16


----------



## gonefishn

Shotgunning for coyotes is always a fun way to take them.


----------



## lyotehunter

17.rem,then my trusty 22.250,you have to use berger bullets in the 17.25 grain effective out to 400yds.shotgunnin is fun to.


----------



## youngdon

How fast are you pushing that 25 gr bullet lyotehunter?


----------



## Shemanese

It is my self built AR. 1/7 twist 18" Noveske SPR Barrel, Bill Springfield 4# trigger; using 77gr Black Hills 223 Remington. Just took a dog at 500 yds +/- this week end.


----------



## winterfunguy

I have had great success with my 22-250 using 50 and 55 grain Nosler ballistic tips, TNT's and Advance Technologies bullets. They all have the same effect on the yotes....turns their vitals into slush.


----------



## ebbs

Ooooh, SLUSH! Nice word picture winterfunguy!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

MY 225 WIN IS HARD TO BEAT BUT MY 25 WSSM IS STARTING TO SPEND LESS TIME IN THE GUN SAFE:hunter: { MODEL 70'S}


----------



## youngdon

AAAHHH Mental pictures gotta love 'em.


----------



## winterfunguy

mental pics are great but good old fashioned photos can show the effects a little better...






My first shot was blown a little to the right by the wind and hit him in the rear leg.(22-250 55gr TNT) he spun around and was so stunned and rattled that he didn't know where to go. My second shot hit in the base of the neck and bullet fragments took out every artery and made a bad mess out of his vitals...I didn't even put the bullet into the vitals Thats the power of hydrostatic shock.


----------



## stop'em an drop'em

243 58 Gr


----------



## youngdon

Are you saying the 58gr in .243 are less destructive than the 55gr TNT's ?


----------



## hassell

If your point of aim is where you want it to be and you are comfortable with what you are using and proficient with it, shouldn't mater what you use, in the old days when ammunition was worth more than the food on the table or for that matter if you weren't good with what you had and used you went hungry, bigger is not always better, they have alot of neat things out there in the market place these days and not all of if makes them any deader, the one pulling the trigger is the one in charge!!!


----------



## On a call

X 2

Personally I like my rem 222 mag 50 grain or if in cover my rem 870 3.5" mag with 4 0 buck


----------



## stop'em an drop'em

no i aint saying that at all , thats just what i prefer


----------



## youngdon

I'm always looking for a less destructive bullet, and have not used the 58's yet although I own a box. I just haven't had a chance to try them out.


----------



## singlesix

Im using my old deer gun now (308) but im looking at a 243 or 22-250 i want something i can use multi use as a deer gun, some people fray away from using 22-250 on deer but i have heard mixed reveiws. I would think the right bullet and distance would be ok for deer.


----------



## youngdon

In my opinion, and I'm sure some will argue otherwise most .22 caliber bullets are a bit on the light side for deer sized game not to mention their less than beefy construction. And who knows at what distance a deer will present himself, I'd rather be able to take the shot at whatever distance that may be. I'd go with a .243 the bullet choices are from 55 to 105gr and from about 70gr on up most of them are made to hold together on larger game(just make sure you don't mix up the varmint bullets and the game bullets)


----------



## singlesix

243 it is then thanks youngdon, i was leaning more towards that caliber thanks


----------



## youngdon

There are plenty of guys that will tell you that a 22-250 is enough and it can certainly be but so can a .223 or for that matter I knew a guy who swore he killed an elk with a 22LR and I believe him cause I saw the court papers( he was arrested for poaching...MORON). As I said there are a host of 6mm bullets suitable for deer sized game and for the area that you are in you have some big mulies running around that I would want that extra oomph for. Good choice.


----------

